# Skink Priest Wargear



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

what are the best magic weapons and/or upgreades to give to a skink priest? In my lists, ive been giving him the level 2 upgrade and the plaque of sotek, so i have a reasonable selection of magical powers. should he be given special magic weapons of any kind such as rod of the storm or something similar? 

Should i have him follow my skinks around for a bit more strength and obscurity or move him around on his own?

I just want to know if theres a more effective way to use him rather than tailoring him for magical power availability.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Frankly, I just take a scroll-caddy (or the 8th edition equivalent, anyway). Level 1 with Dispel Scroll. Lets me block spells I need to (yeah, yeah, powerscroll, I know). I've also been toying with the idea of taking one with the forbidden rod, in order to mitigate poor winds of magic rolls. In either case, the priest rarely casts anything (since Heavens is rather lacklustre) and is pretty much subvervient to the Slann.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Just use him as a line of sight nobber for the Slann, it's all he's good for.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

I personally always take a L2 Skink Priest, so I have a chance of getting Comet, with a Dispel Scroll and a Curse-Charm, and it seems to work quite well. The Curse-Charm is a nice addition for how much it costs. Forcing an opponent to reroll on the miscast table is quite nice. Try and put him in a sturdy unit, Skinks are too sacrificial for that. If you have extra points lying around, consider an EoTG. Otherwise, I'd say put him in some Saurus or TG. The Priest should not be used for casting spells, that's what your Slann is for, and the Priest only takes away dice from the Slann. Now, if you roll the Comet, that's a different story.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah the comet sounds like fun, so i try to give the priest as much of a chance he has of getting it. 

i never thought about giving him the dispel scroll though. the curse charm seems a bit pointless, since every miscast result on the table is pretty bad anyways. Maybe ill just downgrade him to a dispel caddy like you suggested. 

i dont plan on ading a slaan to my force for a while, since, to be fielded effectively, he comes out at approx. 400 points, and my army isnt big enough to open that many points to be legal as a lord choice.

Dreagearans wargear loadout looked good, but id remove the cursecharm. the comet is awesome, but i use alot of skinks in my army, so its more likely for the comet to hit one of my skink units rather than the enemy, who plays HE so he wont have alot of bodies on the field.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> Just use him as a line of sight nobber for the Slann, it's all he's good for.


He's not even good for that anymore- Vassal (previously channeling) only works for magic missiles, and the main Slann lores have minimal amounts of magic missiles.

He' only really any good as a sacrifice for the benefit of the slann.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I try to take a lvl 1 with the forbidden rod and the amulet that grants a 4+ vs the first wound. That way, it is possible for him to survive 2 wounds, but not 3. He is going to die but I can get good use of the forbidden rod (hopefully). If I have the points, I would also take a scroll caddy (or the cube of darkness). 

Those two along with a life or light slann. I may even try to get one more in to take a dispel scroll along with the cube.

In a game today, the cube ended a magic phase where I had 5 dispel dice vs 10 power dice. 

Forbidden rod gave me an additional 4 dice to my power pool (on a life slann, so I healed that up quickly).


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

thats osunds like an awesome loadout, i might try that.


----------

